# World wide honey adulteration pandemic!



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Here is a good read about the widespread adulteration racket and how it is kneecapping legitimate honey producers.

https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/884kq4/your-fancy-honey-might-not-actually-be-honey


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I read this last night. Good info.
Maybe this will get the honey bandits on the run. I believe we have one of these types in my area. The labeling in just vague enough to deceive but still factual enough to be legal.
If the cost of testing isn't prohibitive, I may purchase a jar and have it tested, so I will know.


Alex


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess I'll go back to setting up Honey-In-The-Comb for at least some of my crop. Even 3-D printers can't fake the real thing. The square sections of wood are expensive, a bit of a pain, the method is the most intensive beekeeping (a balancing act between swarming and packing honey away so tight that the bees fill every corner), it is nowhere near as financially rewarding even at >$20/ounce. 

But there is ZERO doubt that it is REAL HONEY.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

kilocharlie said:


> I guess I'll go back to setting up Honey-In-The-Comb for at least some of my crop. Even 3-D printers can't fake the real thing. The square sections of wood are expensive, a bit of a pain, the method is the most intensive beekeeping (a balancing act between swarming and packing honey away so tight that the bees fill every corner), it is nowhere near as financially rewarding even at >$20/ounce.
> 
> But there is ZERO doubt that it is REAL HONEY.


It still can be faked by feeding sugar syrup. Sad.

Alex


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

kilocharlie said:


> I guess I'll go back to setting up Honey-In-The-Comb for at least some of my crop. Even 3-D printers can't fake the real thing. The square sections of wood are expensive, a bit of a pain, the method is the most intensive beekeeping (a balancing act between swarming and packing honey away so tight that the bees fill every corner), it is nowhere near as financially rewarding even at >$20/ounce.
> 
> But there is ZERO doubt that it is REAL HONEY.


Nowhere near as financially rewarding even at >$20/ounce?
Why not?


----------

